# Extreme Gleam Detailing



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just back from a morning Winter Protection Detail session with Ashley and Tom of Extreme Gleam Detailing in Droitwich.

https://www.facebook.com/ExtremeGleamDetailing

My RS was :

Pre-cleaned
Snowfoamed
De-Tarred
De-contaminated
Clayed
Sealed
Waxed

The bodywork looks and feels amazing and the price was very reasonable at £70.00 - took just under 4 hours.

Protection should be good now until April and it's great having no tar spots


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

she's looking good Eastwood, Did it get dirty on the way home ?,


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

davelincs said:


> she's looking good Eastwood, Did it get dirty on the way home ?,


Yep ! But quite as bad as I thought Dave 

Daz


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > she's looking good Eastwood, Did it get dirty on the way home ?,
> ...


 Hi Daz, at least it will be easier for you clean now you have had it detailed


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz,

Looking good mate, good price to

Sounds like these guys know what they are doing

Phil


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes i would be delighted too great price for the work looks cracking mate also you know its well protected.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks stunning Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys and yes it's nice knowing that there is some protection on there. The lads at EGD said there was no protection on there at all and it will be interesting to see if it will make a difference when I do my weekend washes.

I recommend them to anyone in or around the area -


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

davelincs said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Fingers crossed Dave


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz,
> 
> Looking good mate, good price to
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil 

Will go outside shortly and check out the beading 

God I'm sad lol


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bouncedout said:


> Looks stunning Daz


Thanks Bounce


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT20TDI said:


> Yes i would be delighted too great price for the work looks cracking mate also you know its well protected.


Thanks TT and yes very competitive prices and they use all the top end gear. I have never had a car that feels and smells as nice 8)


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks good matey ,what wax did they use .Looks like we are going to have another OCD detailer on here :roll:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

KIFOO said:


> Looks good matey ,what wax did they use .Looks like we are going to have another OCD detailer on here :roll:


There you go mate :

The finished result was stunning, full winter protection including paint protection using Wax Tec " Hard Jacket" and Dodo Juice "supernatural Hybrid" leaving a glass like finish


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Wow that sounds like a great price, looks great and hopefully the dirt will just rinse straight off now.

Good for you Daz
RS Plus....stunning car


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

For what they've done you got a bargain there. There's people charging £250+ for the same thing. Gave mine a quick detail today but god pissed on my plans for a thorough detail this is my boot full of the staple (Wax missing)


----------

